# Canadian competition?



## storebought (May 8, 2012)

So I was on the WCA website and noticed that there are very few competitions in Canada. And almost none in western Canada. I know for a fact that there are tons of cubers in my city who would love to compete and socialize with other cubers, but are not prepared to drive or fly long distances in order to take part in a competition, soo my question is, how costly would it be to run one, are they profitable? And what requirements need to be met in order to host one (venue, prizes, etc.)?


----------



## Bob (May 8, 2012)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide.php


----------



## Meep (May 8, 2012)

storebought said:


> So I was on the WCA website and noticed that there are very few competitions in Canada. And almost none in western Canada. I know for a fact that there are tons of cubers in my city who would love to compete and socialize with other cubers, but are not prepared to drive or fly long distances in order to take part in a competition, soo my question is, how costly would it be to run one, are they profitable? And what requirements need to be met in order to host one (venue, prizes, etc.)?


 
What province of western Canada? There are regular competitions in the Toronto and Vancouver areas (Vancouver's western Canada).


----------



## storebought (May 9, 2012)

Meep said:


> What province of western Canada? There are regular competitions in the Toronto and Vancouver areas (Vancouver's western Canada).


 
All true, but those are pretty much the only places that regular competitions take place. And by western Canada I am talking about Alberta, Saskatchewan, and Manitoba, with BC being the exception


----------



## Cheese11 (May 10, 2012)

Manatoba please. But there just isn't enough interest.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 15, 2012)

I think we could FIND enough interest, in some parts of western Canada. I've been looking through old threads with regards to setting up a competition in Alberta (specifically Edmonton), which has been proposed more than once. (I would assume this could be applicable to other provinces as well) I guess it'd just be harder to find all the people who would be interested, but I wouldn't say the interest doesn't exist.


----------

